# Steve Huff: New Leica M predictions



## Solarflare (May 31, 2016)

My Crystal Ball sees a new Leica M coming…new Olympus..Sony..Predictions!


> I do see a new Leica M coming THIS YEAR..a slimmer M..a new RF/EVF experience..an M with an RF and EVF and no lag with live view. It will be slimmer to resemble the Leica film bodies of past and present and will have new design cues as well. Something not so expected from hardcore M fans, but at the same time, welcome as it will take the M into the future. Leica, I feel, has heard the complaints from many about the M 240 thickness, and I truly feel the new M will be as good as a modern day rangefinder can get. Big things will be the new sensor, the new RF/VF, the new design which will keep the iconic shape and style but will be a slimmer body than the M 240. There will be an LCD, great battery system and possibly a new way to get to your SD cards besides removing the bottom plate.
> 
> I predict this will be the ultimate digital M with capabilities not seen before (high ISO) in previous M’s. Price, I also predict a lower price. Not $8k or $7k..I will predict $5995-$6300.
> 
> Now, I have zero inside info, as always..but my crystal ball has never been 100% wrong  So we shall see. I think last 1/4 of the year will see an announcement from Leica. I also see in the fog what looks like a Q but with a different lens…not sure though.


 This sounds more like wishful thinking to me ? How would Leica make the digital M more slim ? The sensor and the electronics need space.

I'm also surprised that Huff believes its possible to add a builtin EVF and still make the camera cheaper.

I would think Leica will introduce an electronic rangefinder like the Konost camera - because thats cheaper. Meaning the Rangefinder wont work anymore without current.

Aside from that, probably a new sensor. Like the one from the Leica SL.


----------



## Bebulamar (Jun 5, 2016)

Thinner camera is very desirable. The dimension from the back of the camera to lens mount is the one need to be reduced the most.
If they put in the EVF but remove the rangefinder it would cost a lot less. The Leica rangefinder system is very expensive to make.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> My Crystal Ball sees a new Leica M coming…new Olympus..Sony..Predictions!
> 
> 
> > I do see a new Leica M coming THIS YEAR..a slimmer M..a new RF/EVF experience..an M with an RF and EVF and no lag with live view. It will be slimmer to resemble the Leica film bodies of past and present and will have new design cues as well. Something not so expected from hardcore M fans, but at the same time, welcome as it will take the M into the future. Leica, I feel, has heard the complaints from many about the M 240 thickness, and I truly feel the new M will be as good as a modern day rangefinder can get. Big things will be the new sensor, the new RF/VF, the new design which will keep the iconic shape and style but will be a slimmer body than the M 240. There will be an LCD, great battery system and possibly a new way to get to your SD cards besides removing the bottom plate.
> ...


They will never do that because people would not buy them unless they have optical rangefinder

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

